# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم China King Box تحديثات :  China King Box V1.20 Updated

## hassan riach

China King Box V1.20 Update 2012-5-26  1、Add Coolsand detection function.
2、Add Coolsand read Flash, read passwords.
3、Add MTK6236 USB Function, read Flash and write Flash.
4、Add MSTAR formatting function.(world first)
5、Add auto find cpu function
6、Adjust MTK format function.
7、Adjust MSTAR, spd part function.
8、Minor bug fixed 6236 mtk cpu.
   "more coolsand cpu on the way"  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

